# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Rafraichissement intempestif tabular form

## pcouas

Bonjour

J'ai un bouton dans mes lignes de tabular form qui effectue des actions.
Mais apres chaque action la page entiere est rafraichi ?
Comment eviter cela ?

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

